# Should dog feces be kept away from horses?



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty weird alright. Some crappy neighbours you have right there.  

I don't know about dog poop and horses. But I would post "Private Property / No Trespassing" signs all along the fence that is closest to the troublemakers.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I have never heard of it being an issue. Possums are carriers of something that can harm horses, dogs are not. Honestly, your horses probably won't graze in that spot if there is poop dumped there anyway. 

Why don't you put up a higher line of tape so they can't dump their poop over the fence anymore? It is incredibly rude, but if they already dislike you, I don't see a point in talking to them about it. Why do they hate you having horses so much?


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm inclined to say no. While I have no true knowledge to back me up in this I almost guarantee most farmers don't go around picking up after their ranch dogs or coyotes who may have wandered around in a horse's pasture or paddock. Especially if the horse lives in more than 2 acres.

In such massive quantities, maybe there's a chance of it being trouble (it's a pile of shhh, there's bound to be some ucky bugs around there), but I'm still inclined to say no.. just an assumption though. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That was rude. I have a neighbor that dumps their cat litter in the woods next to my driveway. It irritates me to no end because they are dumping it on MY property but I've never said anything to them because they are friendly neighbors.

I might be tempted to clean the dog pile up and dump it back on their side....


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

TessaMay said:


> Why don't you put up a higher line of tape so they can't dump their poop over the fence anymore? It is incredibly rude, but if they already dislike you, I don't see a point in talking to them about it. Why do they hate you having horses so much?


They lived in the area before we did and were offered the acre behind them ( Which is now part of our horse pasture) they declined the offer and a few years after we moved in, the farmer offered the acre to us ( we only had half an acre for two horses at the time) -- They freaked out because the fence is electric and ( seeing they know absolutely squat about horse care etc)- automatically though it was high voltage or something and were scared the horses were going to eat their pine trees.. (?)


Other than that we haven't had any other issues that I can recall to make them dislike us so much.-- I would love to fling it back into their yard or something but my mom said not to  Although it annoys me, it is just poo. It's not like it's going to be there forever :wink:


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I'd leave it on their welcome mat.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

My dogs sometimes poop in my paddocks and I dont bother picking it up unless I'm mucking out and come across one so I wouldn't worry about it. That is really rude though and extremely childish. I always say pick your battles so while I might be tempted to dump it back over their side your mum is probably right. However if it happens again then I might be inclined to collect it in a bag and place it back on their property.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd put horse poo on their lawn right beside the pile of dog poo!! Horses make a lot more poo than dogs.

I would not want dog feces near my horses as it can carry salmonella and other bacteria.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't answer to the health issue for your horse although I suspect it is relatively harmless to it, however you should check with your local council/municipal board as they may have a bylaw against dumping garbage on other people's property - it may be worthwhile bringing them in if that is the case as it's better to nip this sort of behaviour in the bud.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd photograph it and call the authorities be it a health officer or police. I once had the neighbor from hell. I tried to ignore him but he kept escalating the harassment. Got to the point where I feared for my safety, not just my animals. 

He had trip wires and spotlights all around his property. The coyotes would howl and he would call the police on me. His yard was spotless but at my edge he would put a bowl of antifreeze. One morning I was working in my garden and he started cursing me out for watering the flowers. This went on for years. Another afternoon I was out in the yard with my then toddler daughter and I saw him marching over. I figured he was going to curse me out for some imagined sin and proceeded to dump rat poison all up and down the property line. That was it! Called the police. Local cops didn't quite know what to do but fish and game had responded as backup and they forced him to pick it up or be summonsed. He was out there on his hands and knees until well after dark. 
Another time I was working with a young horse in my yard that was very spooky. My girlfriend pulled up into the driveway and the horse really started a fit. Neighbor suddenly appeared with a rifle and had it pointed our way. No idea if he was planning on shooting us or the horse. I put the horse back and we went inside. Again local police did much of nothing but tell him to knock it off.
He complained about the sound of children playing. He complained about birds singing. He was a fruitcake. Was never so happy when he moved. Wasn't far enough, just down the road a mile or so but he did the same thing to his near neighbors there. 
I'm actually about 5 miles away from him now and he still occasionally drives by and I can hear him make his truck growl as he peers into the yard looking for something to complain about. I often wonder when I find my fence down for no real reason if it's him trying to start something again.


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

SueNH said:


> I'd photograph it and call the authorities be it a health officer or police. I once had the neighbor from hell. I tried to ignore him but he kept escalating the harassment. Got to the point where I feared for my safety, not just my animals.
> 
> He had trip wires and spotlights all around his property. The coyotes would howl and he would call the police on me. His yard was spotless but at my edge he would put a bowl of antifreeze. One morning I was working in my garden and he started cursing me out for watering the flowers. This went on for years. Another afternoon I was out in the yard with my then toddler daughter and I saw him marching over. I figured he was going to curse me out for some imagined sin and proceeded to dump rat poison all up and down the property line. That was it! Called the police. Local cops didn't quite know what to do but fish and game had responded as backup and they forced him to pick it up or be summonsed. He was out there on his hands and knees until well after dark.
> Another time I was working with a young horse in my yard that was very spooky. My girlfriend pulled up into the driveway and the horse really started a fit. Neighbor suddenly appeared with a rifle and had it pointed our way. No idea if he was planning on shooting us or the horse. I put the horse back and we went inside. Again local police did much of nothing but tell him to knock it off.
> ...



Wow, that's very scary. He sounds very.. mean to say the least.-- the neighbors who put the dog poo in our horse pen arent quite like that. but this summer their two children cursed me out while I was riding. they're what? About 8 and 5 years old and stood at the fence calling me "Fat a**" And yelling about my horse being stupid. I din't say anything though, but it was very annoying to hear that coming out of a little kid's mouth..


----------

